# video of my boys first donuts



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

http://s368.photobucket.com/albums/oo121/Fabman55/sean/?action=view&current=638.flv
638.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
He just learned this trick.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

now he can draw O's on the ground


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Whats cool is the fact you have it on video


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

i think you have created a beast! lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats Great.....looks like my boys atv


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Now you gotta teach him to draw #8's on the ground


----------

